# Billet Bridge Sport



## Rob Fisher (6/7/17)

The spiel from the Atmistique Website...



The Billet Box users had two options until today: Diver or a cartomizer. But what if you belong to those who avoid rebuildable atomisers, bored using the cartomizer and simultaneously envy the rich result of clearomizer?

*BilletBridge Sport is an adapter which allows you to use in the BilletBox the well known replacement heads Kanger Subtank, turning it into... a clearomizer.* 

The Subtank heads are available almost everywhere like in our store. You can put big diameter heads only to boro tanks but small diameter heads fit to both tank versions.

It is made from stainless steel AISI 304L hard gold plated and it is easy to use.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/17)

OK I bought one awhile back but have never tried it so today is the day!

Really simple to install obviously!


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/17)

Oh WOW... just zero flavour at all! Nothing... zippo... bugger all... will dig around and see if I can find another coil because this one is just useless. So far this is an epic fail!

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Ash (6/7/17)

I think its best when you stick with the exocet. Maybe, just maybe the flow would be up to standard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/17)

OK that was a complete fail because the Kanger Ceramic coils don't fit and I don't have any normal ones... but on the positive side the airflow is good!


----------



## Genosmate (6/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW... just zero flavour at all! Nothing... zippo... bugger all... will dig around and see if I can find another coil because this one is just useless. So far this is an epic fail!



You need to stick a ceramic coil in there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (6/7/17)

I'm running the Nicr coils in one BB. I don't have the sport but the normal atmostique bridge. 

Works well for dessert flavours.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (7/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW... just zero flavour at all! Nothing... zippo... bugger all... will dig around and see if I can find another coil because this one is just useless. So far this is an epic fail!



Lol i already tried this and reported findings in another thread. The SSOCC kanger clapton with the black ring at the bottom gives the best flavor but only really comes alive at 60W

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

